# Bulk Packs Beeswax Candles



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

While supplies last, we have a beautiful harvest of beeswax this year, and the candles are turning out awesome. We have bulk quantities of tea lights, votives, and 8" x 3/4" hand dipped tapers at good prices. All are 100% pure Pacific Northwest Beeswax, and the candles are made right here in our shop.

Free shipping for all of our Homesteading Today Friends!

*Beeswax tealights 100 pack - $80 free shipping in U.S.A.
*
*Beeswax Large 2 oz. Votive Candles - $96 free shipping*

*Beeswax Hand Dipped Tapers 3/4" x 8" - 50 count - $120 Free Shipping*


You can order from us directly. 

We accept paypal payment - [email protected] Please include a note with your payment with order details.

If you need assistance with your order, you can send email using the above email, or message us right here on HT.

Smaller packs of our candles are available on our Etsy page!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a reminder that we still have a lot of candles available. You can buy bulk packs or smaller quantities. Contact us here on HT, or at our Etsy shop!


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

What is the approx. burn time of the votive candles? (estimated)
I may interested in buying 50 of them. What would the total cost be for 50?
Thanks!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Maggie said:


> What is the approx. burn time of the votive candles? (estimated)
> I may interested in buying 50 of them. What would the total cost be for 50?
> Thanks!


Hi Maggie. We test each batch of votives and get about 15 hours of burn time from each candle. They are 2 oz. candles and contain only beeswax and pure cotton wicks. We fill the molds as full as possible. The dimensions of the candles is 1 7/8' tall x 1 3/4" wide x 1 1/2 at the base.

The candles are very aromatic and we have them wicked just right so there's no tunneling and the burn time is good. You don't have to fuss with the candles to keep them lit. Just trim the wicks to 1/4" every hour or so... and be sure to burn the candles at least 1 hour each time you use them. That keeps them level on the tops and they burn evenly.

Our normal price is $96 per 48 pack with free shipping.

For Homesteading Today folks who pay us directly through Paypal (saves fees) we can offer a special price. 

*Votive Beeswax Candles - $90 per 50 pack - Free Shipping in the U.S.A.*

Thank You!


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Oops, I meant to ask the price for 25 votives 
Thanks!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Oops, I meant to ask the price for 25 votives
> Thanks!


Hi. For 25 votives... $50 shipping included. Thanks!


----------

